# Obtaining Citizenship -- Offices Closed



## HanumanX (Nov 17, 2021)

Hi, I'm at the stage of applying for citizenship in Mexico. However, upon communicating with SRE, the offices to do citizenship are closed ever since Marsh 2020 and haven't opened ever since. I'm in the Cancun area.

Just curious. Is there any other way of processing an application, perhaps with the right contacts?


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I can't answer your question, but I have noticed that SRE here in Guadalajara is no longer in the building where they were before Covid. SRE has a lot more people going to it for Mexican passports than they do citizenship applications. My guess is that they must still be handling passport requests so they must have an office somewhere. Maybe you could find out where Mexicans in Cancun are going to renew their passports and ask about citizenship there. The other possibility is that maybe the Mexico City office of SRE is still open. That would not be very convenient.


----------



## HanumanX (Nov 17, 2021)

I did go for a Mexican passport and asked -- no Citizenship application has been processed for over a year.


----------

